# when do the tags happen



## FirstDame (Oct 24, 2010)

if i were to get a large shipment of t-shirts from a manufacturer do i also tell them what i want on my tags or if i even want a tag? when do the tags happend?


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

You can get clothing tags sent directly to your manufacturer and have them sew them on. This is probably the cheapest method.

mary


----------



## FirstDame (Oct 24, 2010)

how would i go about getting tags?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

FirstDame said:


> how would i go about getting tags?


If you're getting woven tags, then you would just contact one of the many label vendors and ask for a quote based on your design. 



> if i were to get a large shipment of t-shirts from a manufacturer do i also tell them what i want on my tags or if i even want a tag?


I would suggest talking with the manufacturer that you're working with to make sure it is all spelled out before you order. 

If they are truly manufacturing the t-shirts for you (sewing them from a pattern you send) I would have them add the tags before they ship them to you.

Hopefully you also have sales outlets setup if you're ordering such a large quantity of blank t-shirts.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Rodney said:


> I would suggest talking with the manufacturer that you're working with to make sure it is all spelled out before you order.
> 
> If they are truly manufacturing the t-shirts for you (sewing them from a pattern you send) I would have them add the tags before they ship them to you.


I agree with you.

Normally, the manufacturer can take the work to make the tags too, if ur order was a big shipment such as thousand pcs, just let them know what kind of tag you want,woven or printed, either small screen printed label direct into fabric, it will be ok, they will not charge for the tags and make them for you. Of course, if you need a special tag, you'd better let ur manufacturer know it in advance to avoid any further prices add.

As Rodney said, before they made out the tags, have to make sure they have the correct layout, content, material as your request. 

The tags normally include main tag(brand tag or label), size tag, care instruction tag. These tags can be combined into a tag, also can be done with 3 separate tags.

Bill


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is something else to consider---plean ahead for your clothing tags. Also rush service is possible, it gets very pricey. It takes often about 3 weeks to complete a tag order. And a lot of times, it slips the mind of the designer until the last minute.

So you then have a situation where you your apparel sitting at the factory accruing fees---waiting on the tags. 

So be sure to plan ahead.


----------

